# 5/9 Double heart Breaker



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

We to did a multi generational trip this past Thursday. Me, my dad and my 92 years young grandfather. So with well over a century's worth of fishing experience and a lot of good Mojo, expectations were running high. I got the boat ready Wendesday night and put in at Fort Morgan early Thursday morning, made the short trip across the bay and pick up my dad and grandpa. 
The plan was to fish for grouper and if we had time make a couple day time drops for swordy. 
The first couple of stops were some spots I had ran over on the way in from our last trip. First spot 200ft: drop down a chick rig with two pieces of squid and wamo two 10-15 red snapper, move on. Spot #2, 247ft: same thing, Spot #3 310ft: with the same results. 

Screw it lets go put a limit of groupers in the boat. We picked away at them putting a couple of fish in the boat at each spot and moving on, as to leave a few for next time. Around lunch time we got our limit of groupers plus some other critters. 

I had rigged some beautiful sword baits, unfourtunatly they were sitting in the bait freezer still. So we rig up a white snapper for our first day drop and we run to a little ledge to the South and deploy our offering. I'm on the wheel and my dad's on the rod and my grandpa is taking al in. We hit bottom, back down and reel in the slack and bam the rod loads up, we are tight!!!!! The fight goes back and forth for almost two hours. We would get it about a 100 feet from the boat and it would run a couple hundred feet of line back of the spool. We eventually pull the hook. 
After a couple of minutes we gather our emotions and set back up for a second drop. Fifteen minutes in and we start to see a tap...tap tap on the rod tip. Then just slack. The fish traveling in warp speed to the surface. I get on the rod and my dad guns the boat to take up the slack, as I reel like a made man. This fish comes straight to the surface and is slashing his bill around like a wind shield wiper. It eventually settles down and we start to close the gap. Well like I said it was a double heart breaker. This fish comes unbuttoned as well. It is getting late we make on more drop and get bit again, but could not get a hook in the fish. 

On a side note there was a nice green to blue/green rip north of the spirt, with lots of life on it.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm having to post this report from my IPhone so it will only let me post one pic at a time.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Three generations of fishermen.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! So close, but just didn't happen.... Thanks for the post and report!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Our catch:
12 yellow edge
5 golden tiles
1 blue line tile
2 long tail bass
1 scorpion fish
8 porgies minus the three we used for bait.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

wow that's a pile-o-fish! Nice!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome report!!!! to bad about the swords escaping. but there is always next time. thats a lot of good eating on that deck!!! love me some longtail!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report dude. I hope one day our schedules align and we can go fishing again


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

great post/pics/trip!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool report and nice catch, do you mind sharing the depth of the hook ups and I understand if you don't. Thanks for the report regardless.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent reading..!! I'm sure glad you still have your elders around to fish with you. You must be very proud..!!


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Great report dude. I hope one day our schedules align and we can go fishing again


Chris we'll wet a line again. I might have to take off on a Monday/ Tues if the weather gets right.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Frenchy said:


> Cool report and nice catch, do you mind sharing the depth of the hook ups and I understand if you don't. Thanks for the report regardless.


1,400ft


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I count my blessings to have I family that love to fish and took the time to take me when I was growing up. I just hope I can move as well as my Grandpa at his age. He still fishes about a 100 days a year back home in NC.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome that your 92 year old grandad still gets to fish.
Great pic.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome report ,great to see family fishing together .New to the Bluewater fishing but have been trying to do some deep dropping for some swords .you will get em next trip.sounds like you know were they live!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats the best trip I've seen on here in a while. The swordfish would have put it over the top. What makes it better is having the family there. What were you using for the deep drop grouper bait?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

Nothing like fishing with family. You just can't replace that.

Nice fish's too. Very nice.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Great report! I'm glad to hear of some daytime sword fishing hook ups.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Daytiming in the Gulf?!! Bowing down.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

There's enough there to make a sandwich! Awesome that you got to fish with family like that. Now for that 4th generation......


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Fish Eye said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments. I count my blessings to have I family that love to fish and took the time to take me when I was growing up. I just hope I can move as well as my Grandpa at his age. He still fishes about a 100 days a year back home in NC.


:thumbsup:Awesome to see your Grandpa out there still reeling in fishing, I agree with you. I Hope I can move as well at that age, I am sailor at heart and career wise. I Told the wife to bury me at sea when I pass on to Glory! :thumbup:


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

Dang snapper are taking over... I need to figure out deep drop fishing this fall. Great to see someone his age still fishing. Great report.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job on the grouper and hate to hear about the swords but least you know you were in a fishy area. Great report.

isaac


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*2 Wahoo near the Nipple*

Took a trip Sunday with Capt. Steve Gilliam and mate Parker Wright onboard Sea You, a 45 Hatteras out off Destin, FL. We met up at the Donut Hole for breakfast, then departed out about 9 am heading south by south west. We put our lines in about 300' and started looking for a temperature break or weedline push. We deployed 4 lines off 80w bent butts and trolled at about 11 knots with my favorite Wahoo lures. The heavy gear is not needed for the Wahoo, but sure makes clearing weeds off the hooks so much easier. 

Saw some scattered grass, but no real push. The water was clean but not blue blue. We turned west for the 131 hole / Nipple area and again found no push or weedline. We didn't see much life - very little bait, only a few flyers here and there. We did find some birds working over some bonita but didn't get a bite despite our focused efforts. Trolling north from the Nipple picked up a small wee-hoo in the 15lb range. We continued to work the area but no luck. Then, we headed northeast and picked up the edge and worked it back toward Destin. Got another bite, this one hit a rigged islander deployed off the outrigger. He put up a nice fight. I was worried we might loose this one because he hit a pre-rigged ballhoo with very thin wire leader. But, we successfully got him in the boat - about 35 lbs. 

Both wahoo had small flying fish in their stomach. 

The weather was great, the company was great, the fishing was great, and the catching was OK too!

Matt


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

That new boat of yours is really fishy. Then again, your other one was too. I want to be on your boat when you have your banner day with a 300+ lbs sword. Great job!


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

3 Depaola's is a lot to accommodate on 31'. good stuff though angelo. it's one thing to be 92 and still fish, it's another entirely to go out 80nm in 2 ft seas in a CC.

Jeff, you gonna join us for the tourney?


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

good trip angelo. we took the short bus to venice wednesday. caught one yft around 100 pounds and another around 50 and a bunch of bft.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

macala said:


> That new boat of yours is really fishy. Then again, your other one was too. I want to be on your boat when you have your banner day with a 300+ lbs sword. Great job!


Lets excite some revenge on those Bitches this weekend.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

andyyar said:


> 3 Depaola's is a lot to accommodate on 31'. good stuff though angelo. it's one thing to be 92 and still fish, it's another entirely to go out 80nm in 2 ft seas in a CC.
> 
> Jeff, you gonna join us for the tourney?


Roger that.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

rustyboat said:


> good trip angelo. we took the short bus to venice wednesday. caught one yft around 100 pounds and another around 50 and a bunch of bft.


Rusty I'm glad to see the Short Bus went to someone who like to put fish on the deck. Keep it up.


----------

